# blackwater/coldwater/ecofina



## Dpak (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone produce out on these? What kind of flies are you throwing? In AL everything in the rivers (bass primarily) but anything as long as its yellow. I know these are kayak fuckaround hotspots but I'm sure I can get back in some places where theres good fishing yea?


----------

